# Tribute Website now Updated



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

The 2007 Tribute details are now online at

www.tributemotorhomes.co.uk

with downloadable brochure and pricelist.

Harvey


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Harvey
Yes site updated at last, plus we finally managed to view the 550 and 650 side by side at the NEC last week.
The outcome is we are sticking with the 550 as ordered, but when it will arrive is anyone's guess. It has been 'on the boat' for some weeks now!!
Must have been the Napoli.
Various reasons for choosing the 550, though no doubt more people will go for the 650. SWMBO had the final choice of course!!
Paul


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Looking forward to hearing you have it Paul and I look forward to seeing them in the metal when I come out of hibernation ...  

Harvey


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Mmmm, 650, separate shower, full cooker, fridge freezer, diesel heating ....

I'd like to see one in the flesh, but they do look rather scrummy :wink: And what a price! Especially compared to the over £50k for an IH van conversion that I liked.

Gerald


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Did you note that there were at least 2 dealers showing Tributes and the interiors were both different in small detail ie seat belt fittings for one on the 3rd seat.and size of single seat in rear larger on one model. Me thinks they were prototypes.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Didn't spot that. I won't make a decision on anything until I see the van in a dealer's showroom.

Gerald


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Assume you meant those at the show Grumpyman. I was told that the two side by side i.e the 550 next to the 650, were production models, but the 650 on its own was pre-production.
The new 550 does not have seatbelts on the 3rd seat, but the 650 does.
Personally I am getting a little huffy-Mine has been on order now for just under 3 months and while I did not want it before March 1st, there is still no sign of it and no firm promise either.
How long must I wait before I cancel my order and look at something else?
Regrettably the Tribute takes some beating on the value front, though I do note on their site that a price increase is coming.
I was actually very impressed with the Citroen Relay conversion on the PJB stand, and could have been tempted in other circumstances.
Paul


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Paul,
Don't quite remember the full differences but one had a metal plate along the floor of the cab where it divides from the living area also the 650s had different seat belt retainers.I am told by my Dealer that France and Germany are getting the new vans first something about as you mention the increase in price which i was told was VAT in Italy but the mentioned country dealers are being supplied at the old rate and so are getting them first. (same old story as we do live in a third world country)


----------



## 95603 (Jul 1, 2005)

Have just been told by Trigano that there are no Tribute 650 models available in the UK and they cannot give a date when any dealer in the UK will have one for demo/test drive or delivery.

Local dealer has had to send back his only 550 because of issues with the habitation seat heights.

Information is that the 650 will have rear doors and there will be a third belted passenger seat.

Regards,

Raisin.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

To be quite honest apart from the new Engine the new model I do not consider offers any better layout or equipment than my 2006 model.


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi all, iv'e got a tibute 650 on order from brownhills of Newark.I spoke to the selesman yesterday (6 March) and he says that there are still no firm dates, but still hoping for early April. However i forgot to ask him if he meant 07 or 08! hears hoping we will have it for easter 07.I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas, it can't come quick enough. :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

LAZZA said:


> Hi all, iv'e got a tibute 650 on order from brownhills of Newark.I spoke to the selesman yesterday (6 March) and he says that there are still no firm dates, but still hoping for early April. However i forgot to ask him if he meant 07 or 08! hears hoping we will have it for easter 07.I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas, it can't come quick enough. :lol:


Don't worry. If Brownhills said April they mean April. :roll:


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

*650*

Well we have one on order from Danum, and hope to have it by May for our hols.
I wonder............
Seemingly delays in delivery
Price increase imminent
Nice looking van - even with the bug eyes - Clarkson - (spit) would surely put it on the Cool board.

Have Trigano made a boob and found they can't afford to sell at the current retail price?

I can't wait to get ours -

yeah it isn't an A class 
or a great big RV
but it suits little her
and suits little me

PS - Paul if you get this I hope yours comes soon - and Yes - lets start a Trigano Club!
We're worth it.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Spoke to my dealership yesterday who stated there are 100s of the new Tribute with the Autotrail premises, when i suggested for PDI purposes he agreed but also stated there was to be a price increase. He states he has one sold one and was told he may get it in June. We need a spy to go there and take photos. :wink:


----------

